
Theranos founder Elizabeth Holmes to stand trial in 2020 - koolba
https://techcrunch.com/2019/06/28/theranos-founder-elizabeth-holmes-to-stand-trial-in-2020/
======
crsv
Wait so the defense's case centers around the idea that Carreyrou had too much
influence over regulators by providing extensive evidence, witness testimony,
and analysis by objective third party specialists? Is this for real? By "eager
to break a story" do they mean a kind of eagerness that results in a
painstaking effort to build a thorough case that has been scrutinized by the
public and media alike? This, like Theranos' tech, can't possibly be viable.

~~~
microtherion
"And I would have gotten away with it, too, if not for that meddling reporter
and his stupid newspaper".

------
banachtarski
The best defense they can offer is that Carreyrou was too good of a
journalist. I hope to god the jury is not lenient here in the face of
overwhelmingly damning evidence. This was a matter of defrauding not just
investors, but putting lives at risk and ruining careers in the process.

~~~
amznthrowaway2
Ruining careers? Not always. Mona Ramamurthy, former head of Theranos HR and
Sunny Balwani's right hand woman, was one of the most egregious offenders and
later got a job as senior HR at google. Google was probably most impressed by
her treatment of the H1Bs at Theranos, since they have the same needs.

------
algaeontoast
Good, we need to set the record straight in SV that this kind of blind
bullshitting and manipulation will not be tolerated.

Has info been released as to whether or not all of Holme's finances will be
frozen prior to trial?

------
thrwayxyz
Does anyone have the d hn threads about her? Got banned for sexism back in the
day for calling her our for being a fraud and not being civil.

Hi Doug.

~~~
notus
I'd be interested to see how you phrased it.

~~~
thrwayxyz
Can't remember but probably called her a fraud and the people supporting her
useful idiots at best and doing more to discredit women in the workplace than
the worst misogynist in the inbred backwoods of North Virginia ever could.

